# HDMI out.



## Rasputin (Nov 2, 2011)

Just got an mhl HDMI out and plugged in. All well except a small portion of the left and right sides are cut off.

Its most likely my TVs fault. I have searched and most lead to TV settings but mine doesn't seem to have any HDMI size options.

So my question is. Is there any way to adjust the output size on the nexus side of things. I tried different dpi settings and that didnt help a bit. Other than buying a new TV any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Just got an mhl HDMI out and plugged in. All well except a small portion of the left and right sides are cut off.
> 
> Its most likely my TVs fault. I have searched and most lead to TV settings but mine doesn't seem to have any HDMI size options.
> 
> ...


Is there any way you could try it on another TV to see what it does?


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 2, 2011)

Nah. Only HDMI TV i have. And it's a dinosaur

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Nah. Only HDMI TV i have. And it's a dinosaur
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well i just got mine a few mins ago in the mail, and the direction do state that the TV sides may be cut-off. I got a Vizio LED LCD and surprisingly its not cut-off. Look on your remote and see of there is a button that says 'Aspect". Thats what it says on my remote and can set different ways of viewing the screen. If that makes any sense LOL. what kinda TV?


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Well i just got mine a few mins ago in the mail, and the direction do state that the TV sides may be cut-off. I got a Vizio LED LCD and surprisingly its not cut-off. Look on your remote and see of there is a button that says 'Aspect". Thats what it says on my remote and can set different ways of viewing the screen. If that makes any sense LOL. what kinda TV?


Yea, I have original Sammy adapter && 55" Vizio LED LCD TV and nothing cut off here. Wish I could find a GREAT way to control phone from couch though. :-/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you can switch from 16:9 to "just scan" should fix it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 2, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Well i just got mine a few mins ago in the mail, and the direction do state that the TV sides may be cut-off. I got a Vizio LED LCD and surprisingly its not cut-off. Look on your remote and see of there is a button that says 'Aspect". Thats what it says on my remote and can set different ways of viewing the screen. If that makes any sense LOL. what kinda TV?


All other inputs have the aspect option except the HDMI one. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 2, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> Yea, I have original Sammy adapter && 55" Vizio LED LCD TV and nothing cut off here. Wish I could find a GREAT way to control phone from couch though. :-/
> 
> Dude search eBay for a rii mini. Just got mine today with the hml adapter. Thing works great and it has a laser pointer! Instructions say you need to install an apk for it to work but ics paired perfect with no after market software.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

blaine07 said:


> Yea, I have original Sammy adapter && 55" Vizio LED LCD TV and nothing cut off here. Wish I could find a GREAT way to control phone from couch though. :-/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Bluetooth mouse/keyboard??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Look for a Zoom option on your TV. Sounds like its either the aspect ratio or you have the screen zoomed in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> Bluetooth mouse/keyboard??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Any solid suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you only have one HDMI input? On mine I have two and one of them is HDMI/dvi and can do more resolutions then the other. If I plug my comp into HDMI 2 its always cut off but HDMI 1 which is the HDMI/dvi one works.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using RootzWiki


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> Any solid suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://www.amazon.co...30585757&sr=8-2

I bought this about 2 years ago for my droid x, never really used it since the mouse part didn't work. But I use it all the time streaming videos to my tv off my gnex. Charge last damn long, I have no problem getting 20 + feet with it. Has a backlight for the keys. Backspace works to back out of apps and mouse works good on gex. I really recommend it unless you want something bigger. It's a little bigger than the gnex.

Also the F keys work too for like volume and skip and what not too.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

error311 said:


> http://www.amazon.co...30585757&sr=8-2
> 
> I bought this about 2 years ago for my droid x, never really used it since the mouse part didn't work. But I use it all the time streaming videos to my tv off my gnex. Charge last damn long, I have no problem getting 20 + feet with it. Has a backlight for the keys. Backspace works to back out of apps and mouse works good on gex. I really recommend it unless you want something bigger. It's a little bigger than the gnex.
> 
> Also the F keys work too for like volume and skip and what not too.


Ordered based on your recommendation. Thanks! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

+1 on this! Been using one for a few weeks and it's great!



blaine07 said:


> Ordered based on your recommendation. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerogriff (Jun 7, 2011)

error311 said:


> http://www.amazon.co...30585757&sr=8-2
> 
> I bought this about 2 years ago for my droid x, never really used it since the mouse part didn't work. But I use it all the time streaming videos to my tv off my gnex. Charge last damn long, I have no problem getting 20 + feet with it. Has a backlight for the keys. Backspace works to back out of apps and mouse works good on gex. I really recommend it unless you want something bigger. It's a little bigger than the gnex.
> 
> Also the F keys work too for like volume and skip and what not too.


 Just to clarify, the mouse does work? Just checking cause the listing said touch pad didn't work on phones(assuming that's the mouse).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Aerogriff said:


> Ordered based on your recommendation. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoy it as much as I do. Wish you luck, its honestly fun using it. I actually can play GTA 3 better with the mouse pad/arrows and keyboard then the touch screen. Also hooking your phone to your TV and relaxing and using it like a computer is fun too!

edit: Also i said backspace in my other post backs out of apps, that is incorrect it is "Esc". also to scroll up and down on web pages or apps use the "Pu" & "Pd" page up and page down under the mouse pad to scroll works good.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

error311 said:


> http://www.amazon.co...30585757&sr=8-2
> 
> I bought this about 2 years ago for my droid x, never really used it since the mouse part didn't work. But I use it all the time streaming videos to my tv off my gnex. Charge last damn long, I have no problem getting 20 + feet with it. Has a backlight for the keys. Backspace works to back out of apps and mouse works good on gex. I really recommend it unless you want something bigger. It's a little bigger than the gnex.
> 
> Also the F keys work too for like volume and skip and what not too.


Thanks, I just picked one up too. Should be here next week. Now I'll be able to give my PC's mouse back to it. lol.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Received mine today. Didn't get to play with it much but definitely like it. Track pad is a little clunky even after messing with sensitivity but maybe I just am not used to it in short time I played with it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

